# Fin rot advice and paraguard



## alittleplace (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello,

I got two platys three days ago and they are settling into their new home. The tank is fully cycled and all the water parameters are fine. Yesterday morning I noticed that one platy had a white edge down one of its front fins, and the fin was much smaller than it should be. The other platy looks fine.

I think it is probably fin rot and began treating with Paraguard yesterday. I have given a second dose after 24 hours this morning and I think the fin looks the same. It doesn't seem to have spread at all, although I did see my other platy jerking around around the gravel earlier, and I have heard that this can be caused by itching from fin rot. 

Please can anyone give me any advice on what else I should do? Has anyone else used paraguard, how long do I need to treat for, when should I expect to see an improvement?The tank is currently unheated, temp at about 19-20 degrees. I presume it is the cold water and the stress of the move that has brought the fin rot on as all other water parameters are fine. I have ordered a heater and hopefully it will arrive today so I can slowly warm them up a bit.

Thanks for your help.

EDIT: I think I should have posted this in the disease section, can anyone tell me how to move this thread over?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Paraguard is not made for fin rot. It might work if your fin rot is being caused by Trichodina, but otherwise you're using an anti-protozoan med to treat a bacterial or fungal infection.
Warm up the water and see if that helps.


----------



## alittleplace (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok, I wish the packaging on these things would be more detailed because the Paraguard specifically mentions fin rot on the bottle. What would you recommend instead?

Heater is installed and they have seemed livelier since. Fin doesn't seem to be any worse so I suppose it is just a waiting game to see if it gets better. I have heard that you should be able to see fin regrowth, but I wondered what happens to the white area at the edge of the fin. Does it just grow out or heal up?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

melafix, pimafix or Myxazin is ones I and many others use as well as water changes, sure there are plenty more available out there


----------



## alittleplace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks, I'll look into those.


----------



## alittleplace (Jul 17, 2013)

Just thought I should post an explanation of how I got on so if anyone else is searching this forum anxiously for advice like I was they might get a bit of help from knowing what worked for me. After using the Paraguard for about 2 and a half weeks the fin rot looked maybe slightly better but it was very hard to tell. I stopped the Paraguard, gave it two days and then began using Myxazin. I dosed for the 5 days recommended. My fish seemed better, the rot was not as thick on the edge of his fin and was more isolated clumps. I left it for about a week and then carried out another course of treatment with the Myxazin. This really seemed to work and his fin is now regrowing well.

I hope this is useful.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

glad your sorted


----------

